# Sand Hollow... Fri, Sat (6/6 - 6/8)



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

I wanted to quickly post a report from Sand Hollow over the weekend. The fish in there are getting bigger! We try and go every year but this year they were the biggest we've seen. We got into some PIGS. Deep diving cranks in 15+ feet of water in the late morning worked best. Plastics in the shallows also worked but the fish were smaller. I'll try and post pics on here tonight but for now you can click on the link below for pics from the trip.

http://www.tacklemasters.blogspot.com


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job! I'm still depressed I had to drive right past without stopping last week...

But the kids had a blast at disneyland and the beach (I had fun too).


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice fish, dewd. I see you're still keeping Frito-Lay in business, as usual.

:mrgreen:


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is some video from the trip. We saw this guy jump out of the water and both recognized he was a good sized fish so my friend grabbed his camera and started recording.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome JD Those are Huge. Nice work on the bass slayin.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

AWESOME! Looks like a lot of fun. Good job.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pics and video, those are some BEASTS!


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Some of your pictures look like a float tube would've been a tad overmatched, but i guess that didn't stop you from puttin the boots to some fish.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work bud! Those are some |-O-| |-O-| |-O-|


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish... nice tube too. 8)


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice bass!


----------

